# What happened to the Yard Sale page?



## general lee (Jan 28, 2013)

I went to the Yard Sale link the other day to update my "for sale" list, but all of the post are gone? I messaged one of the Mods but have received no response. Anybody else know what's going on with that page?

I hope they can recover all of the ads that were previously posted there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 28, 2013)

The yardsale forum got axed because too many people were posting sales for photocopied textbooks (copyright infringement stuff). I believe it was all consolidated to the "classified" section to ease in the moderation of the posts.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2013)

Like Dex said, the Yard Sale forum got axed. You can use the classified section to sell your materials

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=classifieds

To my knowledge nothing from the old Yard Sale forum was transferred so you'd have to re-list any of your materials you still want to sell.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2013)

What they said.


----------



## general lee (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyway to retrieve old post from the Yard Sale? Unfortunately I didn't save my old yard sale post that had all of the detailed info regarding the books I was trying to sell (ISBN's, price, links to the newer version of the books, etc.).

I couldn't find my Yard Sale post in my profile. I guess it got zapped there too?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2013)

It's gone. No way to retrieve it. You'll have to create it again from scratch in the Classifieds if you want.


----------



## general lee (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang. A little heads up email or message would have been a nice gesture.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2013)

Or maybe you could have kept a copy of all the info for yourself rather then relying on a website owned and operated by someone you don't know to keep that information for you. Just saying.


----------



## Vinsanity (Jan 28, 2013)

In classified you have to pay for your stuff for sale so make sure all books are original.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry about the short notice, however I did make a post in the Yard Sale about this that I left there for over a week...

I can try and see if I can find that info but I doubt it..

Main reason for this change Is there was just too many people selling photocopies of copyrighted materials and I have enough problems to deal with and dont need another one!

Also you can delete your post easily when its sold and is a much cleaner format that the previous yard sale..

There is a $1.00 listing fee (flat fee) to post, which also helps deal with the previous issue about copyrighted material. And it helps keep the people away that scanned in a Testmasters book and then tried to sell copies of it on CD's to people... I dont want you to feel sorry for me so I wont tell you what the monthly fee is for this site either......


----------



## general lee (Jan 28, 2013)

Road Guy, thanks for the informative reply.

I'm a newbie on your site...keep up the good work. This site is a great tool for future test takers.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm curious how the "Classifieds" prevent people from selling copyrighted material as opposed to the "Yard Sale". ?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 1, 2013)

^^^ It was all consolidated to one location so it would be easier to manage.


----------



## PE_4_Panda (Feb 1, 2013)

Its really ashame because I missed out on a book I really needed. Oh well maybe someone else will post more standards.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 1, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ It was all consolidated to one location so it would be easier to manage.




Thanks for the reply, but I'm still lost. It seems that the Yard Sale was one location, no?


----------



## Vinsanity (Feb 5, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry about the short notice, however I did make a post in the Yard Sale about this that I left there for over a week...
> 
> I can try and see if I can find that info but I doubt it..
> 
> ...


this seems fair Road Guy, but we were not informed back then that we cant post messages on the Yard Sale I thought I was blocked for some reason.


----------

